# Wanting to start showing betta



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

I know I am sort of new to betta fish but I am really intrested in showing my fish. 
Can someone give me any tips for showing?

Also are my fish okay for showing or should i get some better quality bettas too?

Sorry the photo quality isn't that good :/


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Veiltails won't place in a show you need fish like this.









Halfmoon (A), Doubletail (B) and Crowntail (C)









Traditional plakat (A), Asymmetrical halfmoon plakat (B) and Symmetrical halfmoon plakat (C)

Veiltail, but again they will not place unless there is a veiltail class, right now they are judged under halfmoon.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks 
I have one Plakat at the moment.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The guide is true, you would also have to breed the fish you show. Fish you buy aren't allowed.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks  I was going to try breeding this weekend as everything is set up and ready.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

You can show a fish you buy as a team with the original breeder.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

What do the proposed parents look like? I'd say try to find the best pair you can, even if you're just trying it out. I'm starting out with orange HMs, and I feel a lot better about breeding because I know it will be easier to find good homes for my fry than it would be if I had started with petshop veiltails. (my first spawn is 6 weeks old today :-D) I spent $18 on my male, and $16 on my female, and I was very lucky to find such good fish for such a low price.


----------

